# Fight for Titirus 7



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Shells whined overhead as the squad slowly trudged through the thick mud that covered the ground like a sticky blanket. the smell of death slowly drifted between the buildings, moving this way and that at the whim of the wind. the smell of cordite mixed with the pungent, horrific smell as it seeped into every crack and crevice of the destroyed buildings and roads. the steady barking of a machine gun could be heard a few streets down along with the withering reply of small arms. screams sliced through the air as bullets drove home into the soft bodies of their targets. the red sky flashed yellow with gunfire and explosions, columns of grey marking fires scattered across the city. the sky melted into a dull grey as the buildings that still stood rose to meet the heavens. a dull, methodical rattling announced the approach of a tank. it slowly grew louder until it it became a deafening roar as the tank turned the corner, right into view of the squad....

A low whine climbed in pitch until in a sudden burst of light a bolt of plasma shot foward and struck the tank on the side armour, just below the track guard. Metal bubbled and dripped as the super-heated plasma melted through the side plate and disabled the right track. The tank crabbed round until it was facing straight down the street, the squad staring down the barrels of a multi-laser. the squad dived for cover in unison, each a highly trained, veteran soldier. as they crouched behind cover a steady, fast, loud *click click click* accompanied by the smell of burnt mud, bodies and scorched metal signalled the multi-laser opening fire. one man craddling a lasgun sidesteped out of his cover, only to be struck down, multiple laser holes in his torso. the smell of burnt flesh filled the air. lucky for the squad, their gas masks filtered out most of the stench. the sergeant signalled to his comrade craddling a melta to take down the tank. he moved to a prone position, mud soaking into his trenchcoat. he cleaned the lenses of his gask mask as he sighted up the lower front armour of the chimera. as he lightly squeezed the trigger a blast of directed super-heated air shot foward, melting through the welding and armour plates, penetrating the tanks armour and burning everyone inside before continuing through the engine cowling and obliterating the fuel tank. in a loud explosion the chimera was blasted off the ground. armour plates ripped from the chassis and flew through the air, striking near by buildings and embedding themsleves in the mud. with a dull thud the blackened chassis landed in the mud agen and began to slowly burn. cautiously the squad emerged from cover, checking for survivors, although the chances were very slim that there were any. the squad began their advance again, moving down the road. as they passed the wreckage a dying crew member managed to lift their head and watch the squad fade into the smog. the last thing he saw was a faint symbol on the back of the helmets, the insignia of the Death Korp of Krieg.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very good details and discription!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Indeed. A very vivid picture of the battlefield. Great work!

-Dirge


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

I want more!!!!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

and more you shall have.

the squad continued down the muddy road towards their HQ. clinging to the building, the men moved slowly and cautiously. checking every door, every house, for enemies. to be caught out by the enemy from behind is an immediate tactical disadvantage to the squad for it means the men can be picked off one by one or simply stormed and mown down as they try to turn and fight. to prevent this a pair of soldiers were constantly checking for movement to the rear of the squad. all these precautions made progress slow and the squad still had a good 5 miles to cover when their radios crackled to life.
"Fireteam Bravo, Fireteam Bravo, this is Overseer, please respond"
"Roger Overseer, we hear you"
"You have a squad of infantry bearing down on you, numbers approximately 20 men, evasive action advised"
"Roger that, we will take due action"
"Over Fireteam Bravo, good luck"
Sergeant Hillius turned to his squad.
"ok men, you heard the intel, lets move into hiding positions, wait for this squad to pass"
"and remember, hold your fire unless i give the signal"
The squad immediatly dispersed into the surrounding rubble like a ghost. not a trace was left of their existance. men burrowed into concrete foxholes and covered themselves in metal plates and dust, camoflaging them against the ruined surroundings. as they waited, their breathing shallow as they strained to hear the approaching squad. within a few seconds a fast, rythmic thudding could be heared proceeding down the street in bravo's direction. as the squad came into sight it was obviously a squad of conscripts, the white stripe on their helmet a symbol of forced recruitment. seemingly well trained, the squad jogged past the hidden bravo team, kicking up dust into the faces of the Krieg Commandos.
"Now!"
Simultaneously the men of Fireteam Bravo opened fire on the unsuspecting conscripts. completely taken by suprise many conscripts fell in the opening salvo. men went down screaming as las fire burnt through the soft cloth and flimsy armour of the cadian conscripts. a plasma burst hit a soldier in the head, turning half his head and brains to steam in an instant. the squads sergeant was hit in the throat, blood spurting out in a bright red fountain from the severed artery. he choked and gurgled for a few seconds before finally drowning in his own blood. the remaining conscripts were quickly cut down by a burst from a lasgun, catching most of the conscripts between their helmet and chest armour, spraying bright arterial blood all over the ground. as the bravos emerged from their holes they finished off any survivors with quick jabs of the bayonet to the back of the head or neck. quickly recovering from their slight delay they progressed down the road towards their HQ. these commandos, fondly known as bravos by the rest of their unit not just because of their squad designation but because these few men had walked through the valley of death, yet had not feared because they were the meanest motherfuckers in the valley. ruthless killers, each of these men had a body count reaching into the hundreds. leaving the area like ghosts, the only trace of their existance is the death and destruction they leave in their wake.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn good story i love it


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

*low whistle* thats an excellent story! Who are the Korps fighting against though? I'm sure it will be revealed in the next exciting installment...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

As the bravo's neared their HQ the sounds of fighting became more distant. the smell of death faded and the sweet flavour of cooking filled the commando's watering mouths. the men of Bravo squad quickened to a jog. the squad entered the camp and quickly made their way to their various tents before proceeding to the warm showers that littered the camp. washing and cleansing themselves of the dirt and grime that covered their worn torn bodies. Sergeant Hillius moved to the registry tent, reporting the death of PVT Kell Gosman. The private had been a good soldier, selected from his ranks at an early stage of training. sadly he had been lost to the traitorus 602 Cadian, another name on the list, another body among the thousands of dead that littered this planet.

Reporting to the armoury, the squad picked up the supplies they needed to strip and clean their weapons. The squad quickly dis-assembled their weapons and were diligently cleaning parts and ammunition when a call came over the Vox-Caster in the tent.
"Fireteam Bravo, report to the briefing tent in 5 minutes, come in jump gear and appropriate weaponry"
A low moan could be heard coming from the armoury as the men of bravo squad quickly re-assembled their weapons, handing them over the counter to the clerk, who moved out the back and brought back the jump packs, carbines along with the usual jump masks, kit webbing and demolition packs. hefting on the heavy gear the squad moved back out into the open parade ground. quickly crossing the cratered, muddy ground to the briefing tent, the squad awaited their orders. what could be so important that they were called out so quickly after their last op? surely the traitorus 602nd werent on the move right after Bravo's last op disabled or damaged all their MBT's and artillery at the former 104 Depot. then again with the ruinous powers anything could happen. something flickered onto the screen infront of them. as each man realised what it said, they gasped in horror.
"Sergeant, this is suicide!"
"It is our orders, and we must obey"
The men solemnly filed out of the tent as the words faded from the screen, leaving a stain on each of the Bravo's minds that simply read two words.

"Warp Gate"

to be continued...


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Not to be rude, But i have yet to be satisfied. Great story, but once more I WANT MORE!!!!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

haha i never said it ended there. ill get round to writing more tonight


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

The squadron of Arvus Lighter's skimmed low across the torn landscape, bearing their deadly load toward the Warp Gate marked for destruction.
"ETA 5 minutes, lock and load men" barked the sergeant.
Across the three landers the rapid "slide, click, rack" of magazines being loaded and rifles being cocked could be heard. Hearts racing, the men of Bravo squad mentally went over the mission again. It was a simple insert-destroy-extract mission that they had undertaken many times before. Yet never before had the circumstances been so dangerous and so demanding.
"ETA 30 seconds and counting"
The engines flared as the Arvus Lighter transports arrived over the LZ (Landing Zone) and descended. A dull thud signalled the landing gears locking in place as they hit the ground. within seconds all three Arvus were empty and the men of Bravo Squad were running for cover, doubled up as they tried to avoid the splash of the transports lifting off again.
"Good luck Bravo, Emperor be with you"
"See you at the extract Arvus Squadron"
Almost as quickly as they arrived, the transports were gone, racing across the country back to their spaceport. The men of Bravo squad quickly moved out in the direction of thieir target, its unmistakable shape silhouetted by its dull orange glow against the night sky. Silently progressing out across the barren hills and valleys away from safety and into the jaws of the enemy, Bravo Squad were like ghosts, unheard, unseen...


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Very good story very descriptive and i like your quote of firewolf in there aswell...this is just adding to the amount of awesomeness the death korps of krieg have:victory:


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

You know what i'm going to say.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

The dull orange glow lit the staging area in an eerie, surreal light. shadows danced across the valley as the sorcerer moved around the grounds. he seemed to be performing a strange dance, but the Bravos knew only too well that he was tainting the minds of the 602nd. surrounded by his Chaos marine retinue, they formed an impenetrable fortress. or so they thought. behind them they heard a dull thud. all the marines span at once, to see their leader struck down by a single bullet to the head, his blood pooling on the ground, his brains smeared across the floor. a series of clicks rang out over the staging area followed by just as many dull thuds as the heavy Chaos marines hit the floor, meeting a similar fate as their leader.
"Staging area secure"
"Good work Bravo, continue with the mission"
Sneaking around the quiet ridge, Bravo Squad moved to their objective. Planting the promethium explosives, they retreated to a safe distance. lying prone on the dusty ground, they hit the button. A massive explosion rocked the ground and sent debris flying in all directions. the sound of the explosives going off echoed around the deserted hilltops. The entire structure of the Warp Gate creaked and groaned as the reinforced beams melted and broke under the strain of the massive weight bearing down on the weakening metal. Finally the building collapsed, closing the warp gate forever.
"Target has been destroyed HQ"
"Roger that Bravo, move to extract"
Moving quickly and silently the Bravo squad headed back towards their extract. As they approached the LZ their radios crackled to life.
"Sorry Bravo, limited visiblity mean we cant see where we are landing. Make a beacon, be creative."
"Roger that"
The men bundled together their phosphorous grenades and lit them.
"Thanks Bravo, we see you, wait, did you light two lights? oh god, INCOMING MISSILE, EVASIVE ACTION EVASIVE ACTION!!"
"We have been hit, were hit, going in hard, brace for impact!"
Suddenly the radios went quiet...


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

come on! please write more


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome stuff OXC, I love the details! 

-Dirge


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Tracing the source of the missile, Bravo squad hunted down and demolished the culprits and their surrounding heretics. the battle lasted 30 seconds, with the Bravo's emerging out of the darkness quickly and silently, striking down their foes with effeciency and ease. blades sung through the air, severing arteries, stabbing into vital organs.
"The area is secure"
"roger that, coming in for pick up"
As the transports landed Hillius came to a chilling realisation, they didnt have enough room for his entire squad. Breaking them down into 4 fire-teams, the first 3 split off and boarded the transports. his last fireteam, his most trusted men were brief quickly. their goal, find transport and get the hell out of this area. he left them with a radio so they could remain in contact and call in support, Emperor forbid it be needed.

As the Arvus left, the most senior of the fireteam took command. his name was Demetrius, and had served with Hillius since they both graduated from boot camp.
"Alright men, lets move out and see if we can find ourselves a transport vehicle"
As the transports disappeared into the darkness an eerie silence fell over the barren land. As the men moved out, the did not notice the faint crimson glow that appeared over the bodies of the slain...


----------

